# Alex English or Carmelo Anthony?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

When English played for the Nuggets in the 80s i was just a kid. His tenure started in Denver before I was born. Being twenty-two now looking back, I have to ask this question.

If you had the choice would you take Carmelo Anthony of this coming season or take the Alex English of the middle 80s (say 1985-1987) to play with the nuggets this coming year? If your not fimilar with English these guys are a lot closer in comparison that you might imagine. As far as scoring was concerned English was the man. He isnt built and big as melo but did almost all of his damage well inside the 3 point line. He too was a SF. He was certainly a winner, just didnt have that flash of say Magic or the Doctor, kinda like how Melo doesnt have the flash of "Flash" Dwayne Wade and Lebron "Golden Boy" James. Both players have never gotten the credit they deserved. Why do you ask this? Because everyone of you knows who Clyde Drexler is and I'll bet a lot of you dont know Alex English. The better player was English folks. This poll will be interesting, but since Melo hasnt played a regular season game yet you also will be voting for how well you think melo will play this year. This should be interesting

http://www.nba.com/history/players/english_summary.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I liked Alex English's game, but I think Carmelo Anthony can be a lot better and will lead the Nuggets to a championship one day. So My vote is based more on Carmelo's potential. I'm taking the New School Old School pick in the Melo man.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm too young to remember anything about English (retired when I was a baby), but I'm a huge Melo homer. So rather than admit that I'm not qualified to vote, I'll say definitely Carmelo. :biggrin: Seriously, though: English scored more points in the 1980's than anyone else in the NBA. 8 straight season of 2,000 points? Good Lord! Interestingly, though, he never made an All-NBA first team, having been beaten out by Dr. J, MJ, and Nique, among others. He's near, or at, the top of most Nuggets career records. I don't know much about his style of play, but based on numbers, I'd take a prime Alex English over _right now_'s Carmelo Anothony.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I'm too young to remember anything about English (retired when I was a baby), but I'm a huge Melo homer. So rather than admit that I'm not qualified to vote, I'll say definitely Carmelo. :biggrin: Seriously, though: English scored more points in the 1980's than anyone else in the NBA. 8 straight season of 2,000 points? Good Lord! Interestingly, though, he never made an All-NBA first team, having been beaten out by Dr. J, MJ, and Nique, among others. He's near, or at, the top of most Nuggets career records. I don't know much about his style of play, but based on numbers, I'd take a prime Alex English over _right now_'s Carmelo Anothony.


Good post, I can see why you would vote for english. This should be a good poll. So far it's neck and neck 2-2.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

in my opinion i have to vote for the player that is going to score .500 to .550 from the field next year. So for next year i take english. 25 to 30 points a game at that fg percentage clip would be really nice. However melo has a better pro body and has more potiental than English even at his peak. Melo never has to score 30 ppg to prove it either. he can do other things and play within himself to get something more important. An nba championship.

Melo would win the will melo be better than english someday poll. overall melo can be a better professional player than English. This is a huge compliment. Its shocking how similar these players are in their roles in the nba. The X factor is Melo is a player that has that rare winning mentality. Lebron has never proven he is a winner in the NBA. Wade has relied on a lot of help, and quite frankily a well balanced them. Currently he has a ****ed up team that should be full of drama this year.

Melo on the other hand came into the league on a team that made no improvements accept loose J. Howard and sign Vo Lenard and miller and boykins. other than miller none of the signings were suspected to mean much. While the cavaliers were picked to go to the playoffs by many, experts and fans believed the Nuggets would have another lackluster season. We all know that didnt happen. 

While Lebron was telling the media it was ok if his team didnt make the playoffs, Melo was knocking down clutch shots to carry his team into the playoffs. The first year Lebron showed up in a Melo Jersey at a playoff game. The second year he missed the playoffs(and the nuggets made it) Lebron was no where to be found. Can Melo help the Nuggets do whats most important? Get past the first round. Make Stan and Kiki want to develop that young core that eventually wins an NBA championship. A Melo with a ring is better than Alex English in my book any day of the week.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

English is winning this poll so far. Yet only two people have spoken up for him. I'm curious as to the other posters who voted for English over Carmelo reasons are ? Also where are all the Melo supporters in here!


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I would go with Melo, over English, even though im not to familar with Alex, because I wasn't even born during his nba carrerr, but Ive heard of him. The fact of the matter is that the Nuggets, were a non playoff team before they got Melo, now they are Playoff equiped. Melo is a great player.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The big AE gets the vote from me


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

kamego said:


> The big AE gets the vote from me


Alex English is winning this poll so far. I can see why people would vote for him. He had a very good career. Yet I'm suprised not more people are voting for Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Gimmie Melo. 

He'll dump 89 on the Spurs opening night! Hhahaahaha. Well he should anyway! hahaha.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

At this point it's not even close. English's stats were a bit inflated (from today's perspective) by the run-and-gun scheme the Nuggets played. But that doesn't take away from the fact that he was a Hall-of-Fame-caliber player, one of the best, most consistent small forwards of all time. He had a sweet, steady jumper, was a very effective and underrated passer, and put up decent rebounding numbers when he had to on a team of shrimps (frequently having to guard the other team's power forward). He wasn't Bird, but at this point Anthony is no English.

But's it's way too early to make this comparison. Maybe in a couple of years it'll be clearer what kind of career Anthony is on track to have. At this point he has loads of talent and is in the process of figuring out how to use it, who to listen to, and what he really wants his priorities to be.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jericho said:


> At this point it's not even close. English's stats were a bit inflated (from today's perspective) by the run-and-gun scheme the Nuggets played. But that doesn't take away from the fact that he was a Hall-of-Fame-caliber player, one of the best, most consistent small forwards of all time. He had a sweet, steady jumper, was a very effective and underrated passer, and put up decent rebounding numbers when he had to on a team of shrimps (frequently having to guard the other team's power forward). He wasn't Bird, but at this point Anthony is no English.
> 
> But's it's way too early to make this comparison. Maybe in a couple of years it'll be clearer what kind of career Anthony is on track to have. At this point he has loads of talent and is in the process of figuring out how to use it, who to listen to, and what he really wants his priorities to be.


Hey jericho good post. I learned something about English from this.


----------

